# Tongue Thread: ITT, we post tounges



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

OK, I stole this idea from a forum I was part of, because it was so funny, and I miss it : )

The idea is to find and post actual photos of various animals and their tongues...so let's see some tongues! 

I'll start with a few foxes, they're always good for a laugh : V


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I was not sure what to expect. Maybe I was expecting some sort of language thread, idk, lol!


----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

Bunnies:


----------



## Naresie (Dec 6, 2017)

Snek


----------



## Pompadork (Dec 6, 2017)

When looking up cow tongue only gets you the food D':


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> actual photos of various animals and their tongues


I know you said actual, but this is too appropriate I think





Now for actual, I kind of regret looking this up. Eagles are weird.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

Polar Bears!


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

Here's another. I don't remember where I got this picture, but it works.
Do ya like dags?


----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Here's another. I don't remember where I got this picture, but it works.
> Do ya like dags?
> View attachment 24857



It's curious, but for as much as dogs have their tongues hanging out, you never really hear about them getting tongue injuries! Oh, and yep, I would like an Alaskan Malamute, one day.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> It's curious, but for as much as dogs have their tongues hanging out, you never really hear about them getting tongue injuries! Oh, and yep, I would like an Alaskan Malamute, one day.



At the vet I worked at, we had a boxer puppy come in.  He apparently liked chewing on electrical cords, and found on that was still plugged in.  

His tongue was huge, but he didn't seem to care.  He kept playing with everyone swinging his massive tongue around and hitting people with it lol.


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 6, 2017)

Hyenas are so teasy


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> It's curious, but for as much as dogs have their tongues hanging out, you never really hear about them getting tongue injuries! Oh, and yep, I would like an Alaskan Malamute, one day.


That's a good point! 
A Malamute would be awesome, but when I eventually get a dog, it'll either be a Great Dane or a Dobie. Or both 
One of these big, slobbery guys/gals would be awesome







-..Legacy..- said:


> At the vet I worked at


How many jobs have you had??? All of them?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> How many jobs have you had??? All of them?



I'm 38, and took a break from Aviation from 2006-2008, and 2012-2017.  It grinds on you daily, and sometimes you need to step outside for a bit.  I tend to do it every 5-6 years to wind down.  I enjoy trying new things, just to do them.  Then I get bored and find something else to do.   You'll never find me in food service or direct customer service positions.  

But, as far as jobs:

Auto Tech
Army
*Tech/Service manager for powersports
*Kennel/Vet tech
Defense Contractor
*Case investigator - civil litigation
*AAP Warehouse
*Iron Pony Motorsports
Defense contractor again.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## StreetShark (Dec 7, 2017)

I found a rare pic of a shark tongue.


----------



## Simo (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## StreetShark (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s terrifying ^ I don’t wanna be a shark anymore :/


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 7, 2017)

Blelele


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 7, 2017)

Was a bit harder to find pictures of these critters with their tongues out, but when they were, they didn't disappoint!


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> But, as far as jobs:


Ahh, I gotya. That's cool. I kind of wish I could do that, but I'm also pretty ok with where I'm at for the time being. I don't blame you about the direct customer service, though. That's an involuntary part of my job, like I mentioned in the open chat the other day, and I hate it so freakin much. Bleh...

Anywho, back on topic


----------



## Loffi (Dec 7, 2017)

Idk if I've ever said this on these forums, but my old sona is a Tanuki


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2017)

What? No love for the orca?


----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2017)

"Mmmm... Jezebelle, come quick! The camera taste like salt!"


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2017)

Ooooooh...when I move back to Michigan, I want an Alaskan Malamute puppy SO bad!!!!!!! Of course, they do get big...and shed a bit : P


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

Sorrynotsorry


----------



## Moar Krabs (Dec 13, 2017)

This was extremely hard to find. The malogormus spongebobius rarely pokes out its tongue.


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2017)

Fossa! (My alternate fursona : P )


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 21, 2018)

Daww this board is pretty wonderful.


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 21, 2018)

This is the wee guy who wakes me up in the morning.


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 21, 2018)

^^ double points for it being your own pet, IRL


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 21, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> ^^ double points for it being your own pet, IRL


Agreed! Also I love that pose : )

and here's to dogs who sleep with their tongue out:

















and this guy's tongue is kind of intense:


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> View attachment 26843


^^^^^ Dawwww!!!! Too damn cute!!

But this dog below..... LOL


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jan 22, 2018)

Now this is a tongue...


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Or maybe this sweetheart <3


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

Lynx!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Lynx!



*gasp*

Don’t eat me >.<


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *gasp*
> 
> Don’t eat me >.<



Aw, I'm sure he wouldn't...

Though, my alternate Fursona is a Fossa! And with him, it's hard to say : P


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 23, 2018)

aww fossa! 
Have a super endagered Florida panther:


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jan 23, 2018)

The super friendly Javelina...


Actually, they are super easy to piss off and are really mean...


----------



## BlizzBoi (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 24, 2018)

Bats are too cute!






and here's a ferret:


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 24, 2018)

Whilst looking around for photos to draw from, I realised what this thread was missing.


----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2018)

Little Fossa:


----------



## Mystery117 (Jan 24, 2018)

here's some fuel for your nightmares:


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 24, 2018)

MummyLover said:


> here's some fuel for your nightmares:


GOOD LORD


----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2018)

MummyLover said:


> here's some fuel for your nightmares:



Oddly, I was nipped by a swan once, while feeding one bread, in Michigan, on the lake I grew up on. OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Mystery117 (Jan 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oddly, I was nipped by a swan once, while feeding one bread, in Michigan, on the lake I grew up on. OUCH!!!!!!


you're lucky you still have that hand/finger XD


----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2018)

Back to tongues...

Kids and giraffes, these days!


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

I have to bring this thread back 

Foxes like to lick their noses!


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)




----------



## pediachnid (May 7, 2018)

bee tounges


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

A sheep!


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi, I can't sleep. Therefore:


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 29, 2018)

Meet the quokkas!!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow.. -3-
So I've been trying to learn how to draw lately.
I just wanted to join in because there was a disturbing lack of Deer, but when I went to google 'Deer tongues' it pulled up amazing porn really good, close up photos of Deer. Way better then the really far away ones that came up when I just searched Deer.
Thanks, this was _really_ helpful :u
Have some cute Bambis for your contribution!



Spoiler


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 1, 2018)

Sure, I'll po- wait, I don't really have one...


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

Her name is Penny!


----------



## Lopaw (Jul 7, 2018)




----------

